# Cloth choices: Poplin or Cotton/Poly?



## RubyRose (May 20, 2014)

So, I'm in night school for dental assisting and recently spent $67, with 40% off, plus a student discount, on _one_ set of scrubs for a mock interview. This, to me, was completely ridiculous, especially since I don't currently have an income. 

So, being me, I went online and ordered patterns, because I can _make_ scrubs cheaper than $70+ a pop. My uniforms for school are a 65/35 Cotton/Poly blend, but a lot of other scrubs are a cotton poplin. 

I was leaning toward the poplin, because I prefer natural fibers whenever I can, and in my experience, polyester pulls sweat and holds smells, which is not great in a dental office. My grandmother is off the opinion that Cotton/Poly should be cheaper, being synthetic, and wouldn't get as wrinkly. I don't see the issues with wrinkles, because...we own an iron? But for anyone whose made clothes that get a lot of wear, do you prefer a blend of some percentage, or do you prefer to go 100% something or another? Do you have another suggestion I'm not seeing? Am I crazy about polyester holding sweat and scent?


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Check with hicesewing.com. They sell manufacture scrubs and often have sales.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I would go with easy care blend if you sew your own. I worked as a DA for a year and a half - the dentist provided the scrubs and the laundering. They were a blend, held up well, weren't warm, and didn't stain. 

Many of the discount dept. stores (W-Mart, Shopko, Kmart) carry scrubs, I haven't checked prices but I hope much cheaper than what you had to spend.


----------



## RubyRose (May 20, 2014)

Chixarecute said:


> I would go with easy care blend if you sew your own. I worked as a DA for a year and a half - the dentist provided the scrubs and the laundering. They were a blend, held up well, weren't warm, and didn't stain.
> 
> Many of the discount dept. stores (W-Mart, Shopko, Kmart) carry scrubs, I haven't checked prices but I hope much cheaper than what you had to spend.


I did some comparison shopping before I bought the ones I did. My Wal-Mart only had S-M-L, and I'm a bigger girl (though I am working on that!) and were all prints. We don't have a nearby K-Mart, and when I went into the nearest city, it was cheap that don't fit, or expensive as all get out that do. 

Thanks for the advice, though! It was helpful. I'll look more seriously at blends.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Fit is important. That was one thing I didn't like about the commercial scrubs. I could have used another inch or so in the length (elastic in the leg cuffs - I didn't like that!)

You may be able to find a 90/10 or an 80/20 blend. It doesn't take much poly to reduce wrinkles.

Have fun sewing, and good luck in your new career!


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I was at an area Goodwill today and they had tons of them up to 3X Some really cute prints too.


----------



## RubyRose (May 20, 2014)

Thanks everybody! I ended up buying enough fabric for two sets of scrubs and a lab jacket, in a cotton/poly blend, for cheaper than that one set of scrubs. I definitely know which way I'm going.


----------

